# Alternative EPG



## catflap (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been using the Alternative EPG 0845 number but it now has a problem and I have to use a Manchester number. It is running up my phone bill and apparently there is no immediate prospect of getting the 0845 number back up and running. 

I have Broadband and also a second TIVO unit that I do not use but that has a network card. I am not that technical about TIVOs but can I use this somehow to schedule programmes, etc. and avoid the need to keep dialling Manchester every day? I bought the one with the network card second hand when the TIVO service went to Virgin because I assumed I would be able to get some sort of EPG over the Internet, but then the Alternative EPG became available so I never did anything with it.

Thanks in advance of anyone's help.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

You can certainly use a network connection with a TiVo.

If I understand correctly you bought the 2nd TiVo with the network card already fitted. The question really is what state is the software in. Assuming it has not already been configured to use AltEPG you can follow the instructions here

http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=480

You might have some issues with the network settings if your broadband router is setup differently. Hopefully the seller supplied you with some information about the network settings the TiVo currently has.


----------

